

Microjs: Fantastic Micro-Frameworks and Micro-Libraries - coderdude
http://microjs.com/

======
deweller
There is some good stuff listed there. For example, JS Signals
(<http://millermedeiros.github.com/js-signals/>) looks especially intriguing
to me.

------
ianterrell
Advice of the day: Before writing Yet Another Javascript Framework, look here!

------
swah
I'm micro-impressed.

